# Kerosene heaters, are legal?



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I wounder if Kerosene Heater are legal? In Pennsylvania. Anyway to check on this? I know Fema gave them away.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Where I live kerosene heaters are legal--it is the fuel that isn't. Haven't quite figured out why anyone would buy one here when they have to go elsewhere to buy fuel for it?

Since there was a recent kerosene recall in Pennsylvania I would expect that the heaters are legal in at least some areas. Also because of the Amish population the state has.

All of that means I don't know.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

any more info on the kerosene recall? i know i had a hard time burning the stuff last year...a first in many years of kerosene heater use.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

apparently the kero was mixed with gas. that has nothing to do with my issue. i suspected something different as the reason my fuel wouldn't burn properly last year.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Recall news link.
http://www.cleveland.com/business/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/business-
7/1219393812306960.xml&coll=2


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

my kero did not burn properly last year...


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We have a Kero heater, and we buy Kerosene from the local gas station.

I did not realize that there had been a recall of Kerosene.

In this area folks commonly burn kerosene in their oil furnaces to keep the 'oil' flowing. As well as in their farm vehicles instead of diesel fuel.


----------

